# Gleichlauf über SPS



## peter(R) (29 Oktober 2010)

moin

folgendes Problem. Eine Industriwaschanlage hat eine Transportkette die von 5 AC Syonchon Servomotoren angetrieben wird. Angesteuert werden diese von SEW MOVIDYN Reglern. Leider ist diese Serie vor ca. 10 Jahren ausgelaufen. Jetzt ist da irgendwas defekt dran, Maschine steht keine Ersatzteile verfügbar, Hotline kann auch nicht so recht weiterhelfen.
Also ist die Idee das Ganze zu modernisieren. Jetzt gibts da zwar Systeme von SEW , Siemens usw. aber die Leute hier trauen sich nicht so richtig an diese Technik und hätten gerne eine "einfachere" Lösung. Z.B. Gleichlauf in der SPS geregelt. Hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht ?? Ich habe da im Moment keinen Ansatz und wenn ich was vorschlage möchte ich schon sicher sein, dass es auch funktioniert. Sollte es dazu nötig sein die Antriebe zu tauschen, so ist das kein Problem, ideal wären natürlich normale Asynchronmotoren zB. mit Rückmeldung. 
Das Ganze mit einem "Hauptmotor" und 4 Drehmomentantrieben zu erschlagen geht vermutlich schief, da die Kette in allen 3 Dimensionen verdreht wird und ca. 20 Umlenkungen hat. Allzu stark darf es auch nicht ruckeln da sonst die Dosen von den Stiften fallen.

peter(R)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Oktober 2010)

*Hmm...*

Also über die SPS hätte Ich jetzt auch keine Idee, aber mit SEW ist das ja überhaupt kein Problem. Und Technisch ist das da auch kein Problem.

Also wir haben bei unserem AKL auch 3 DASM mit Gebern über eine SEW Applikation im Gleichlauf (2 Riemen und die Teleskopgabel).


----------



## peter(R) (29 Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt das Problem ist, dass der Service sowohl von Siemens ( wegen Neukauf ) noch der von SEW ( kam nach 3 Tagen ) so richtig suverän aufgetreten ist. Da kam schrecklich viel heiße Luft. Daher hat der Kunde ein wenig angst von solchen Leuten abhängig zu sein. Und wenn die Waschmaschine steht, steht die ganze Produktionlinie. 
Aber das ist ja oft so ein Problem mit dem "alten high tec" am Ende der Welt
( mit Überschwemmungen und Vulkanausbrüchen).

peter(R)


----------



## MCerv (29 Oktober 2010)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das Problem ist, dass der Service sowohl von Siemens ( wegen Neukauf ) noch der von SEW ( kam nach 3 Tagen ) so richtig suverän aufgetreten ist. Da kam schrecklich viel heiße Luft. Daher hat der Kunde ein wenig angst von solchen Leuten abhängig zu sein. Und wenn die Waschmaschine steht, steht die ganze Produktionlinie.
> Aber das ist ja oft so ein Problem mit dem "alten high tec" am Ende der Welt
> ( mit Überschwemmungen und Vulkanausbrüchen).
> 
> peter(R)



Wie arbeiten sehr viel mit SEW zusammen und wurden immer gut behandelt! Liegt aber immer an den Personen mit den man zu tun hat selbst, villeicht hatten die auch einen schlechten Tag.

Wenn SIEMENS, dann müssen die Regler wohl gegen neuere Regler (evtl. auch SPS) getauscht werden und man kann diese z. B. über den Taktsynchronen Profibus miteinander vernetzen.

Wenn SEW, dann kann es sein, das nur der defekte Regler gegen einen MDX61B oder das gesamte System gegen das aktuelle MOVIAXIS-System getauscht werden muss, übergeordnet empfiehlt sich vermutlich eine MOVI-PLC (Motion-Steuerung) von SEW.

Beide Wege solltest Du mal mit den zuständigen Vertrieblern durchsprechen.


----------



## Superkater (29 Oktober 2010)

*Normale SPS kann das sicher nicht*

Hallo

eine normale SPS kann sicher keinen Gleichlauf mit 5 Achsen mit Syncronservos realiseren. Da kenne ich keine SPS.

Ich arbeite mit Siemens und SEW Antriebstechnik. Für deine Lösung würde ich folgendes vorschlagen.

Siemens Technologie CPU CP317T (SPS mit Antriebstechnikanbindung) mit Sinamics S120 Komponenten (CU320-2 und 3 Doppelmotormodule + Einspeisemodul SLM).

SEW Moviaxis hat leider nur Einspeisemodule ab 50kW. Wenn deine Gesamtleistung > 50kW ist, dann kannst du auch SEW nehmen.


----------



## MCerv (29 Oktober 2010)

Krauser schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> eine normale SPS kann sicher keinen Gleichlauf mit 5 Achsen mit Syncronservos realiseren. Da kenne ich keine SPS.
> 
> ...



zu 1: normale SPS --> nur bedingt richtig, falls Du Rockwell im Einsatz hast geht das mit der richtigen CPU auch!

zu 2.: SEW hat für Moviaxis Einspeisemodule ab 10kW!


----------



## Verpolt (29 Oktober 2010)

Krauser schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> eine normale SPS kann sicher keinen Gleichlauf mit 5 Achsen mit Syncronservos realiseren. Da kenne ich keine SPS.I



Naja, kommt darauf an, wie du "normal" definierst.

Es gibt zahlreiche Anbieter, die sogenannte MotionLogicController anbieten.

Die können(je nach Modellauswahl) bis zu 99 Achsen ansteuren. Die SPS Funktionalität ist gleich mit onboard.


----------



## Superkater (29 Oktober 2010)

*SEW hat 10kw Einspeismodule*

Entschuldigung, da habt ihr recht SEW hat 10kW Einspeisemodule. Aber die können beim Bremsen nicht in das Netz zurückspeisen. Das geht erst ab 50kW.

Ihr Experten leifert also Neuanlagen aus, wo die Bremsenegerie wie vor 100 Jahren am Bremswiderstand vernichtet wird. Jetzt weiß ich, warum in Deutschland die AKW wieder länger weiterfahren müssen. 

Ich kenne sowohl Mitsubishi als auch Rockwell CPU mit Anbindung an Antriebstechnik. Abr die können die 99 Achsen nur im Prospekt und nicht bei echten Anlagen.

Die Rockwell Hardware (sprich CPUs) sind um ca. 50-100% teuerer als Siemens oder SEW. Das wollt ihr nun wirklich empfehlen. Ich kenne nur Firmen in Belgien und Holland, die Rockwell einsetzen weil in Belgien die Europazentrale ist. 

Ber Rockwell ist meine Ansicht nach die Zeit stehengeblieben. Die Leistungsteile für die Motormodule müssen > 30kw auf einen anderen Rückwandbus gesplittet werden und deServoreglrtakt ist auch viel langsamer als bei anderen Systemen.

Rockwell ist also teurer. langsamer, und hat nur Monstermotoren mit Drehzhöen bis 2000 RPM. So ein System empfehle ich sicher keinen Neuling.

Mithsubishi ist der Marktleader in Asien, und stellt die mit Abstand beste und kompakteste Antriebstechnik her. Unsere Konkurrenten in Asien haben alle Schaltschränke, die um die Hälfte kleiner sind wie unsere. Bei den Messen werden wir Europäer deshalb immer ausgelacht.

Leider gibt es aber in Europa keine Ersatzteillager, und keine Experten für den Support.


----------



## Verpolt (29 Oktober 2010)

Krauser schrieb:


> Mithsubishi ist der Marktleader in Asien, und stellt die mit Abstand beste und kompakteste Antriebstechnik her.



Arbeitest du für die?

Hab nix gegen Mitsubishi (außer einen anderen Anbieter)



> Unsere Konkurrenten in Asien haben alle Schaltschränke, die um die Hälfte kleiner sind wie unsere.



Naja, vielleicht fordern die keine 20-30% Platzreserve im Schrank und pfeffern dann noch alles auf die Türen.



> Bei den Messen werden wir Europäer deshalb immer ausgelacht.



In Europa lachen wir auch immer, wenn der Copyshop von den Chinesen geräumt wird.


----------



## peter(R) (29 Oktober 2010)

@ Krauser

kannst Du evtl. mal ein paar Modulnamen bei Mitsubishi für sowas angeben, damit ich weiter suchen kann??
Ich sitze ja hier in Asien (Indonesien) also fast an der Quelle.

peter(R)


----------



## Superkater (29 Oktober 2010)

*Mithsubishi Antriebstechnik*

Hallo,

ich arbeite nur mit Siemens und SEW Antriebstechnik. Mit Mitsubishi habe ich gar nichts am Hut. 

Mitsubishsi hat in den FR-A 700 Umrichtern eine SPS integriert. Das kenne ich von den europäischen Herstellern noch nicht. VFC Modus ohne Geber kann auch keine europäischer Hersteller, sehr wohl aber die Japaner.

Übrigens sind die kleinen Schneider-FU Altivar 31, auch japanische Geräte von Toshiba. In Europa kleben dann halt Schneider oder B&R ihre Pickerl drauf. Es kommt also mehr aus Asien als viele wissen.


----------



## offliner (29 Oktober 2010)

Ich würde sagen, S7 315T und IM174 ist eine gute Lösung. Ansteuerung der Antriebe erfolgt über +/-10V Geberrückführung kann HTL/TTL oder SSI sein. Eine IM174 reicht für 4 Antriebe, d.h. Du brauchst zwei.


----------



## peter(R) (29 Oktober 2010)

*Hmmm ??*

@ Krauser

leider bekomme ich Deine beiden Aussagen

Zitat:
Mithsubishi ist der Marktleader in Asien, und stellt die mit Abstand beste und kompakteste Antriebstechnik her. 

und 

Zitat:
ich arbeite nur mit Siemens und SEW Antriebstechnik. Mit Mitsubishi habe ich gar nichts am Hut. 

nicht so richtig auf die Reihe. Woher willst Du wissen, dass Mitsubishi das Beste ist wenn Du es nicht benutzt und nichts damit am Hut hast ???

Nix für ungut, verstehe das jetzt bitte nicht falsch aber so richtig Sinn machen die Aussagen zusammengnommen nicht.   

But anyhow ich werde Mitsubishi hier mal kontaktieren. Die Idee mit diesem Hersteller war schon mal ganz gut.

peter(R)


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Oktober 2010)

> Rockwell ist also teurer. langsamer, und hat nur Monstermotoren mit  Drehzhöen bis 2000 RPM. So ein System empfehle ich sicher keinen  Neuling.



also so einen Schmarrn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Ich lese da beispielsweise 8000rpm:
http://www.ab.com/motion/servomotors/


----------



## KvT (1 November 2010)

Also ich verstehe dieses Sperrfeuer hier nicht! Es geht doch um eine Gleichlauf Applikation von 5 Antrieben und nicht von 99! Es sind einige gute Vorschläge hier abgeben worden. Zusammengefasst entweder eine Steuerung mit Motion Funktionalität und "dummen" Servos oder eine Ersatz für die jetzige Lösung mit Servo Reglern, die über Leitfrequenz oder Feldbus synchronisiert sind. Da haben doch Siemens, SEW, B&R, Lenze,.. viele Standard Lösungen parat über die man diskuttiern könnte. Was eine Rückspeisung, Restlaufzeiten von AKW's und ein Mitsubishi FU mit einer integrierten SPS damit zu tun hat, keine Ahnung! Auch dieser Kram mit VFC. Soweit ich mich damit auskenne, ist das die Abkürzung für "Voltage to Frequency Converter". Also deutsch U/F Steuerung. Das ist die Basis Betriebsart eines FU's geberlos. Andere Betriebsarten geberlos gibt es von Siemens, SEW und Lenze und sicherlich von vielen weiteren europäischen Herstellern. Hat bloß nichts mit Gleichlauf zu tun


----------



## schloeri (1 November 2010)

*Rexroth MLC*

Eine weiter Alternative ist die MLC von Rexroth. Die Software basiert auf
CoDeSys und ist weitläufig bekannt und akzeptiert (auch von vielen Kunden). Super Support! Die MLC gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen!

Alles dazu auf deren Web Site!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 November 2010)

VFC = Voltage Flux Control, zumindest bei SEW

Beschreibung aus SEW Handbuch:

Zitat...

Die SEW hat für diese Art der Feldorientierung das Steuerverfahren VFC (Voltage Flux Control)entwickelt. Dies ist in den Frequenzumrichtern MOVIDRIVE® als Standard-Steuerverfahrenimplementiert. Das VFC-Verfahren kann als sensorloses Verfahren oder als Verfahren mit einerDrehzahlrückführung genutzt werden und unterstützt Standard-Asynchronmotoren. Beide Variantenermöglichen eine deutliche Erhöhung von Dynamik, Reduzierung der Motorerwärmung bei niederenDrehzahlen und Leistungsoptimierung durch Berechnung exakter Motormodelle sowie Phasenspannungen.


----------



## Markus (4 November 2010)

wow... ich habe selten soviel bulshit zum thema antriebstechnik gelesen als hier... da schiessen die möchtegern profis mit fachbegriffen um sich, bzw. feuern mit ihrem kleinen innerbetrieblichen horizont heraus und wollen globale endgültige aussagen über die große welt der antriebstechnik treffen... das ist einfach zum schiessen...

dem peter kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen die aussagen hier nicht zu stark zu gewichten. sicher sind eingien davon richtig, und andere "nicht ganz falsch" aber sicher sind sie großteils aus dem zusammenhang gerissen oder haben rein garnichts mit den anforderugnen der applikation zu tun...

hat überhaupt einer von euch helden hier die applikation verstanden?

wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, dann handelt es sich um einen kreisförderer mit mehreren antriebsstationen. was "movidyn" ist weiß ich nicht, aber aufgrund der applikation und des alters schliesse ich auf gleichstromantrieb.

halt mit "gleichlauf" bzw. mit der winkelsynchronität von der viele hier reden ohne es zu wissen nicht wirklich viel zu tun. die dc-antriebe arbeiten als momentenregler. synchronisiert sind sie mechanisch über die kette des förderers.

des weiteren gehe ich davon aus das man bei dieser ofenkette die vermutlich ala bimelbahn mit max. 10m/min durch den ofen fährt nicht wirklich von dynamik redet... soviel nur mal an die 99-achsen fraktion hier...

wenn es ein klassischer kreisförderer ist der durch einen ofen fährt, hat er sicher auch eine strecke ausserhalb des ofens. je nach längen, temperaturdifferenzen,... bewegt sich die kette nie überall in der lagerung gleichschnell, bzw. es gibt auch kettenspannstationen die ständig etwas aktiv sind...

wenn meine spekulation zutrifft, dann ist ein winkelsynchroner betrieb mit einer mc sicher der falscheste weg!
denek das wird eher was geben als ein master als drehzhalregler und 4 slaves in momentenregelung die je nach auslastung unterstützen bzw. die kette ausgleichen.
aber ggf. tuts auch 5 strohdoofe ASM mit deaktivierter schluppfkompensation die mit dem gleichen sollwert betrieben werden...


----------



## peter(R) (4 November 2010)

@ Markus

was glaubst Du wohl warum ich mich hier nicht mehr zurückgemeldet habe ???
So wie mache Fragesteller nicht auf die Antworten hören, so lesen manche Antworter die Frage nicht bzw. nicht richtig. 
Die 10m/min waren eine gute Schätzung (es sind 12 m/s) und da wie gaanz am Anfang gesagt auf den Kettenstiften auch noch Dosen hängen ist da aber auch gar nix mit Dynamik. Alles ganz sachte sonst fliegen die Dinger runter.
Für die Kettenlängung bei verschiedenen Temperaturen gibt es natürlich Kettenspanner zwischen den Zonen.
Nur bei einer reinen 
"  5 strohdoofe ASM mit deaktivierter schluppfkompensation die mit dem gleichen sollwert betrieben werden" 
habe ich ein wenig Sorge, daß das Ganze bei langer Laufzeit auseinander und damit in die Kettenspanner läuft (fällt mir gerade auf, die habe ich bei der Themeneröffnung vergessen zu erwähnen).

Eigentlich ging es ja nur darum ob eurer Meinung nach sowas programmtechnisch (S7) zu erschlagen ist. 
Wenn nicht muss der Kunde eh sehen welche Hersteller bei ihm vor Ort einen guten Support haben und danach entscheiden. Wenn der in Deutschland gut ist ( was bei SEW eindeutig so ist ) bedeutet das ja nicht, daß der in Jakarta auch gut ist (was er auch nicht ist) .

Das Thema köchelt jetzt noch beim Kunden der wie viele Asiaten wenig entscheidungsfreudig ist.

peter(R)


----------



## weristwieGott (5 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte auch meinen Senf dazugeben, Du schreibst
"habe ich ein wenig Sorge, daß das Ganze bei langer Laufzeit auseinander und damit in die Kettenspanner läuft"

Wenn Du die Kettenspanner über Signalgeber (Kette wird locker (straff) -> Motor an der Kette (oder auch vorhergehender oder nachfolgender) ein kleines bisschen schneller (langsamer)) versuchst auf gleiche Spannung zu bringen könnte es Dein Problem lösen.

Ich weiß ist ein komplizierter Satz, aber ich hoffe er gibt Dir einen Denkanstoß, der Dir weiterhilft.

MfG

Michael


----------



## peter(R) (6 November 2010)

@ weristwieGott

völlig richtig was Du da schreibst.
Leider ist der Kettenspannerweg recht kurz gehalten und auch - ohne großen mechanischen Aufwand- nicht verlängerbar.
Du musst bedenken, dass ich dann pro Kettenspanner 4 Sensoren benötigen würde ( bischen zu kurz, bischen zu lang, stop wegen zu kurz und stop wegen zu lang ). 
Werde ich mal ausmessen keine schlechte Idee !

peter(R)


----------



## Buddy (31 Dezember 2010)

Hi,

Ich weiss, dass BoschRexroth auch in der SPS Regelung betreibt. Da gibt es sogar eine Gleichlaufregelung in der SPS. Das Ganze braucht eine MLC von Boschrexroth. Du fügst in der SPS die Achsen den Gleichlauf hinzu und konfigurierst wie die Regelung funktionieren soll. Den Gleichlauf selbst kannst du dann über eine virtuelle Achse mit PLCOpen Funktionbausteinen verfahren. Ich glaube dass klingt nach dem was du willst.


----------

